# Kustom Lead III



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this amp? I know where I can get this 135 watt head for 150 but I know nothing about it. The guy cant even find the impedance on it. I want to know about sounds this thing can make and what not. I know its solid state and 135 watts. That's it.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I dunno about this amp, but I had a little Kustom practise amp that had a nice distortion. and I've played a couple of their solid-state combo's and they seemed pretty good.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

This thing was from the 70's.


----------

